# Démarrage avec un icône disquette et ?



## bremer (14 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour,

Tout d'abord je préviens, je ne connaîs rien à Mac.

On m'a donnée un Mac G3 avec OS9

Hors, celui-ci démarrait sans problème sauf qu'aujourd'hui, alors qu'il était allumé (Il ne faisait rien de spécial, pas de logiciel de lancé, juste le bureau d'affiché) ma fille de 7 ans n'a rien trouvé de mieux que d'appuyer sur le bouton marche arrêt.

Hors lorsque j'ai voulu le rallumé, maintenant j'ai une disquette au centre de l'écran avec un ? qui clignote. Le curseur se déplace et rien d'autre.

D'après ce que j'ai pû trouvé sur le forum ce serait le fait que le mac ne trouve pas le logiciel système. Il semblerait qu'il faille un CDROM de démarrage mais là je suis coincé, je l'ai pas.

Comment me sortir de çà.

Est-il possible de récupérer une image d'un CDROM quelque part. Dans tous les cas merci d'avance pour vos avis car je voudrait bien connaitre le symptôme afin de comprendre et de m'améliorer dans le mon des MAC.

Merci d'avance,

Laurent


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Janvier 2007)

Hum, pas simple, ton cas, pas pour des raisons techniques, mais bien l&#233;gales. Le fait de poss&#233;der ce Mac (quel Mac, au fait ? des G3, il y en a eu pas mal, et dans ton cas, c'est important ?) peut-il constituer une pr&#233;somption de titularit&#233; de la licence de son syst&#232;me d'origine ? L&#224;, j'avoue mon ignorance.

Il faut dire que sur ce forum, ne peuvent &#234;tre abord&#233;es que des questions respectant le droit (l&#233;gal ou contractuel). Je vais essayer d'en savoir plus aupr&#232;s d'un coll&#232;gue plus pointu que moi sur le sujet.


----------



## alèm (14 Janvier 2007)

essaye d'abord en appuyant sur la touche "alt" de ton clavier au d&#233;marrage de ton ordi en laissant appuyer jusqu'&#224; ce que l'&#233;cran affiche des choix, il se peut que ta fille ait juste fait foirer la PRAM et que ton ordi ne trouve plus le syst&#232;me. Si &#231;a marche tu auras juste &#224; choisir un disque o&#249; d&#233;marrer ensuite.  Sous OS9, il te faudra ensuite aller dans le menu pomme choisir ton syst&#232;me de d&#233;marrage (pour qu'il le retienne ensuite)

&#231;a c'&#233;tait pour r&#233;pondre directement &#224; ton souci. Sinon, pour le Cd, pour des raisons l&#233;gales. il te faudra l'acheter via les petites annonces dans le meilleur des cas (les dons sont accept&#233;s ?)


----------



## bremer (14 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour,

tout d'abord merci pour vos infos. Je vais essayer cela Lundi car pour ce week end je ne suis pas chez moi.

Je pensais que OS9 &#233;tait un syst&#232;me d'exploitation assez vieux, un peu comme windows 95 car le mac &#224; pas loin de 10 ans.

Merci encore,

Laurent


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Janvier 2007)

Le syst&#232;me 9.0, bien que datant d'octobre 1999 n'est pas, tout comme Windows 95, libre de droits. Par ailleurs, les premiers "Mac G3" sont sortis fin 97 avec un syst&#232;me 8.0, tant que nous ne conna&#238;trons pas le mod&#232;le pr&#233;cis de ton Mac, il ne sera pas &#233;vident que le syst&#232;me 9 soit celui d'origine.

A titre d'info, le syst&#232;me Mac OS le plus r&#233;cent utilisable "gratuitement" est le 7.5.5 de 1995 (ultime &#233;volution du 7.5 sorti en 94).


----------



## bremer (15 Janvier 2007)

Voilà, je suis devant.

C'esy un Power Macintosh G3 type PowerPC

J'ai essayé la touche ALT enfoncée pendant le démarrage, rien ne se passe.

Par contre on me parle d'utiliser les 4 touches suivante :

commande + option + P + R

Les touches commande et option est-ce : Ctrl et Pomme

Merci d'avance,

Laurent


----------



## alèm (15 Janvier 2007)

euh non "alt et pomme"

bizarre que le "alt" tout court ne te montre rien.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Janvier 2007)

bremer a dit:


> Voilà, je suis devant.
> 
> C'esy un Power Macintosh G3 type PowerPC
> 
> ...





			
				[MGZ] alèm;4130425 a dit:
			
		

> euh non "alt et pomme"
> 
> bizarre que le "alt" tout court ne te montre rien.



Sauf si c'est un G3 beige, ils n'avaient pas d'Open Firmware, comme les PB WallStreet.

bremer, il est beige, ou "blanc/bleu" ? S'il est bien beige, le système d'origine est le 8.0, les "blanc/bleu" avaient le 8.5.1


----------



## bremer (15 Janvier 2007)

Il est beige et avait été upgradé en OS9


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Janvier 2007)

Si tu ne parviens pas &#224; le faire red&#233;marrer, tu vas devoir chercher un CD OS 9 "boite" (C&#224;D vendu seul, pas avec un Mac) sur le march&#233; de l'occasion. &#199;a peut se trouver dans nos PA, tu peux aussi mettre un lot dans le fil "Dons de logiciels originaux", en haut de ce forum, ou chercher sur eBay ou divers sites de PA. Tu peux aussi consulter le site de Microccase, mais si tu ne trouve pas ailleurs, car sauf changement r&#233;cent de politique, ils sont tr&#232;s chers (par exemple, en ce moment, ils n'ont pas d'OS9, mais ils vendent des 8 et des 8.5 50 &#8364; pi&#232;ce, ce qui me parait vraiment un dernier recours).


----------



## bremer (15 Janvier 2007)

Merci pour votre aide à tous. D'après les premiers éléments le disque dur IDE sera HS. Je suis très mal.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Janvier 2007)

Ne te d&#233;moralise pas, on trouve des 10 &#224; 40 Go d'occasion pour quelques &#8364;, reste &#224; trouver un syst&#232;me.


----------



## Vivid (16 Janvier 2007)

bremer a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> tout d'abord merci pour vos infos. Je vais essayer cela Lundi car pour ce week end je ne suis pas chez moi.
> 
> ...



ATTENTION.....  WARNING!!!  le syteme 9 n'EST PAS VIEUX!!  :mouais: dans le sens negatif, il est inteporrel, leger, efficace... 

il s'averre que je programme dessus et il est tres bien.:love:

Si votre probleme persiste => MP

a+


----------



## bremer (16 Janvier 2007)

Merci à tous pour vos messages.

Ce n'est pas le prix du Disque dur mais ce qu'il y a avait dessus. Car la personne qui me l'a donné ne faisait pas de sauvegarde. 

Cordialement,

Laurent


----------



## Vivid (17 Janvier 2007)

est cela en est ou?


----------



## thebeathunters (29 Janvier 2007)

hello
il se trouve que j'ai le même problème depuis 10jours sur un quicksilver G4 350mhz
acheté d'occase et qui marchait plutôt bien  sous 9.2.2 (même si un peu limite en ram)... du coup j'avais même changé le lecteur cd/dvd tombé en carafe (gràce aux bons conseils de ce forum!)
dernièrement la bête démarre de manière aléatoire...j'ai droit à la disquette pendant 20' avant que l'icone de l'ordi souriant ne se réveille et réaparaisse enfin... du coup je suis en train d'envisager l'achat d'un intelcore duo 20" et tout ce qui va avec (illustrator, scan, imprimante...aargh!) j'aurai bien aimé éviter ça... en attendant je bas le rappel de mes potes qui ont un jour eu un cd 9.2 entre les mains et qui se foutent de moi: quoi? OS9? putain, y'a longtemps que j'ai balancé tout ça!
franchement, est ce que ça vaut le coup d'essayer de sauver la bécane en changeant le disque? on me dit que ce serait la carte mère qui flanche. là aussi est-ce opérable, docteur? merci d'avance....


----------



## Invité (29 Janvier 2007)

T'as bien v&#233;rifi&#233; que ton disque de d&#233;marrage &#233;tait s&#233;lectionn&#233; dans le TdB idoine ?


----------



## alèm (29 Janvier 2007)

euh G4 350 QuickSilver ? &#231;a existe pas mais un G4 350 gris oui&#8230; ton probl&#232;me semble juste un souci de HD&#8230; (celui de mon mini vient de griller avec les m&#234;mes sympt&#244;mes&#8230; )

un Hd ne co&#251;te rien&#8230; je dirais presque m&#234;me en pol&#233;miquant que ton G4 accepte Tiger&#8230; pourquoi pas en machine de mail, internet, etc&#8230; ? 

(j'ai deux G3 400 DV tournant sur tiger&#8230; )


----------



## thebeathunters (29 Janvier 2007)

oui le disque système de démarrage est bien sélectionné
quel genre de HD me conseillerais-tu?


----------



## alèm (29 Janvier 2007)

tu trouves des 80 &#224; 160Go pas cher&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Janvier 2007)

thebeathunters a dit:


> oui le disque système de démarrage est bien sélectionné
> quel genre de HD me conseillerais-tu?



Toutefois, il est à noter que le contrôleur IDE de ton Mac ne supporte pas les disques de plus de 128 go, donc cherche plutôt un 80 ou un 120 (plus difficile à trouver).


----------



## alèm (29 Janvier 2007)

_ah oui, j'oubliais &#231;a avec mon ata133 en pci moi&#8230; 
_


----------



## thebeathunters (30 Janvier 2007)

j'aimerai effectivement pouvoir garder le g4 en back-up.
désolé d'être aussi ignorant mais quelles sont les caractéristiques du HD 80 ou 160G? est-ce bien un IDE, quel type me conseille-tu? est-ce que la manip de remplacement est réalisable pour un novice? je suppose qu'il faudra reformater et réinstaller le système et pour l'instant j'aimerai rester en OS9 afin de pouvoir conserver toutes mes applis donc la quête du fameux cd d'install continue...


----------



## alèm (30 Janvier 2007)

thebeathunters a dit:


> j'aimerai effectivement pouvoir garder le g4 en back-up.
> désolé d'être aussi ignorant mais quelles sont les caractéristiques du HD 80 ou 160G? est-ce bien un IDE, quel type me conseille-tu? est-ce que la manip de remplacement est réalisable pour un novice? je suppose qu'il faudra reformater et réinstaller le système et pour l'instant j'aimerai rester en OS9 afin de pouvoir conserver toutes mes applis donc la quête du fameux cd d'install continue...



ce sera un IDE et bien vu de la part de Pascal, un disque inférieur en taille à 128Go car ta carte mère ne le gérera pas sinon (enfin si, si tu achètes un HD de 250Go par exemple, tu ne verras que 128Go ), la manie est aisée à faire, quelques vis à enlever sachant que le boitier s'ouvre comme une fleur au soleil

pour le reste, le CD d'OS9 te permettra de faire le formatage (si tu as un mac sous OSX à côté, tu peux formater ton G4 en le démarrant en mode Target, touche T au démarrage) et le formater via l'autre mac via Firewire)


----------



## thebeathunters (30 Janvier 2007)

quitte à lui ouvrir le ventre, j'aimerai en profiter pour lui rajouter de la mémoire...
(intégrée actuelle : 896 Mo...sic) quel type de barettes dois-je rechercher?


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Janvier 2007)

Sur un G4 350, donc soit un "PCI Graphic", soit un "AGP Graphic", c'est de la SDRam PC100, mais tu peux aussi mettre de la SDRam PC133.

Sous OS 9, avec 896 Mo, il n'est pas utile d'ajouter de la m&#233;moire, il est largement pourvu. Si tu le passes sous X, pourquoi pas, mais &#231;a ne me parait pas indispensable (par contre, une mise &#224; jour firmware s'impose, si &#231;a n'est pas encore fait).

Ton Mac peut recevoir 4 barrettes de Ram, tes 896 Mo peuvent &#234;tre sous forme de 1 de 512 Mo + 1 de 256 Mo + 1 de 128 Mo, ou bien 3 de 256 Mo + 1 de 128 Mo. Dans le premier cas, tu peux ajouter une barrette jusqu'&#224; 512 Mo, dans le second, tu peux remplacer la 128 par une 512, ce qui le porterait &#224; 1,25 Go dans le premier cas, et 1,125 Go dans le second. Tu peux aussi tout virer et mettre 4 barrettes de 512, pour 2 Go en tout, plus les interm&#233;diaires (1,5 et 1,75 Go).


----------



## thebeathunters (30 Janvier 2007)

merci pour tes conseils! 896mo  suffisants? ah bon...j'avais l'impression que c'était un peu léger... c'est réparti comme ça:  512+256+ 2x64 en PC100222S (whatever it means).
donc c'est surtout au niveau HD que ça coince et peut être source de mon problème récurrent 
le disque ATA de 10,25 g a été partitionné avec seulement 1G  pour le système  et 9 pour les applis et stockage j'insiste mais: est ce que c'est faisable de remplacer un HD sans être tech+++?


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Janvier 2007)

thebeathunters a dit:


> merci pour tes conseils! 896mo  suffisants? ah bon...j'avais l'impression que c'&#233;tait un peu l&#233;ger... c'est r&#233;parti comme &#231;a:  512+256+ 2x64 en PC100222S (whatever it means).
> donc c'est surtout au niveau HD que &#231;a coince et peut &#234;tre source de mon probl&#232;me r&#233;current
> le disque ATA de 10,25 g a &#233;t&#233; partitionn&#233; avec seulement 1G  pour le syst&#232;me  et 9 pour les applis et stockage j'insiste mais: est ce que c'est faisable de remplacer un HD sans &#234;tre tech+++?



Le plus dur, c'est de sortir le disque neuf de son emballage en plastique 

Cela dit, sur ce Mac, le berceau est pr&#233;vu pour recevoir DEUX disques, pourquoi "remplacer" ?


----------



## thebeathunters (8 Février 2007)

comme j'ai aussi un vieux imac bondiblue 2e generation, est-ce possible de récupérer son HD (10 ou 20g) et de l'installer là?


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2007)

thebeathunters a dit:


> comme j'ai aussi un vieux imac bondiblue 2e generation, est-ce possible de récupérer son HD (10 ou 20g) et de l'installer là?



Bien sûr, mais vu aujourd'hui le prix d'un disque neuf de taille "adulte", est-ce bien raisonnable de remettre un second disque nain ? Ne serait-ce pas des "économies de bouts de chandelle" ? :mouais:


----------



## thebeathunters (9 Février 2007)

oui, effectivement, ça se discute, mais c'est plutôt pour ne pas "gaspiller"! 
merde, il faut déconsommer oui ou non? (dit-il en pianotant sur son 20" tout neuf... ça c'est de la déconsommation!)


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2007)

Ben pour ne pas gaspiller, tu laisse le disque dans l'iMac, et tu postes l&#224; !


----------



## thebeathunters (14 Février 2007)

merci à tous pour vos réponses. pour info, quelques coups répétés de SOS disk semblent avoir repéré puis réparé quelques problèmes, notamment celui du "mountcheck" (reconnaissance du disque et du système?). depuis, la bécane démarre de manière plus souriante le matin. pour le bondiblue, je vais essayer la manip' avec les molettes et je vous tiens au courant. autant donner une bécane qui marche!


----------

